# うわべでは彼をそう評した



## JapanForever

http://imgur.com/D3MXL

Hi there, 
Can anyone help me to translate the sentence on this picture. That's a screenshot from a visual novel. I've some troubles to make a good translation of this. 

Thanks


----------



## noriaki

Hello,

妹想いであるとベネディクトゥスは自負し、他の者もうわべでは彼をそう評した。

Benedikutousu flattered himself that he was concerned about his younger sister's well-being,
and others pretended that he had the same public estimation.

Best,


----------



## JapanForever

Thanks  but what does "he had the same public estimation" meaning?


----------



## noriaki

Others acted like that, they thought he was concerned about his younger sister's well-being.


----------



## JapanForever

Sorry. Don't understand. He cared for his sister ?


----------



## noriaki

Benedikutousu flattered himself that he loved his younger sister,
and others acted like that, they also thought he would love his younger sister.


----------



## JapanForever

So the character loved his younger sister ?


----------



## noriaki

The character was concerned about his younger sister's well-being.
(Love for family)


----------



## JapanForever

Thanks. Sorry but I've still trouble with the last part of the sentence...sorry^^


----------



## noriaki

Actually, others didn't think that he loved his younger sister.
But they didn't say (or show) it to him.
They acted oppositely.


----------



## JapanForever

Others didn't think that he loved his younger sister because he flattered himself? By the way the sequel is here http://imgur.com/ncInF


----------



## noriaki

Sorry, I don't know.
The reason is not expressed.
(Unclear expression)


----------



## JapanForever

I gave the sequel above. Hope it can help you


----------



## noriaki

Sorry again, the reason is not expressed in the sequel.
I think it has to be a reader's imagination. (Reader's sense)


----------



## JapanForever

Hm. Okay a last question: it seems うわべで meant "appareance" so I wonder if the appearance made the others people thinking the character didn't love his sister.


----------



## noriaki

No, it's different.

"他の者も彼をそう評した。" can be "Others also thought he loved his younger sister."
"うわべで" is the appearance of others.

Then, "他の者もうわべでは彼をそう評した。" means as follows.
- "The appearance of others" seemed like "Others also thought he loved his younger sister."
- (Hidden expression) But they just acted like this.
- (Hidden expression) Actually, others didn't think that he loved his younger sister.


----------



## JapanForever

That's rather complicated^^
So if I understood rather well it seems the character cared for his sister (but as I played the visual novel he didn't show his love) so the others think he didn't love his sister but hid it.
That's rather weird as in the context, that's written in character's perspective.


----------



## noriaki

Based on the sentence, it can have hidden expressions I showed.

But according to the sequel, this is not a important part.
What you need to know is just "The appearance of others" seemed like "Others also thought he loved his younger sister."

"The visual novel you played" uses a lot of literary expressions, and these expressions can have a lot of hidden meanings.
But today, I felt many of these hidden meanings were not important.


----------



## JapanForever

Hm. I see. So the appearance of others isn't obligated to have a hidden meaning if I understood


----------



## noriaki

Right.

Hidden meanings don't make any sense in this context.


----------



## JapanForever

Actually according to the sequel, the basic context is the character's feeling for his sister?


----------



## noriaki

Yes, that's right.


----------



## JapanForever

Hi there,
I would like to know something in this sentence (for the context that's a character who is thinking about his life before dying):
妹想いであると彼は自負し、他の者もうわべでは彼をそう評した.

I would like to know two things about this sentence: what are and  自負し and 評した verb form there? It sounds like to be past, but I am not sure. Then, who is the subject there? Is it "the others (他の者)" or he? 

Thanks for your help


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

The dictionary form: 自負する　＝think about oneself as ~

彼は妹思いであると自負した。（past tense)
=He thought himself that he was always taking care of his sister.

評した is the past form of 評する

他の者は（も）彼を妹想いであると評した。 The subject is 他の者は（も）.

Others too (at least superficially) decided that he was always taking care of his sister.

妹想い　＝the person who is taking care of one's sister, or who is thinking about one's sister very much


----------



## JapanForever

Thanks. But I wonder about it. For the translation isnt it like of a free indirect speech. Like for example
"He flattered himself in taking care of his sister, the others seemingly saying about him."
Just a question. Not sure if the transltion is good.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

"He flattered himself in taking care of his sister, the others pretended to agree with him."


----------



## JapanForever

Sorry! I didn't remember I had just made another thread -_- sorry about this.

So the others were agree that he flattered himself with taking care of his sister?
But isn't 評した mean "criticize, comment"?


----------



## Tonky

評する can mean "to criticize/to comment", but here, it rather means "to describe" or possibly "to repute".


----------



## JapanForever

So if I translate well, it sounds like some free indirect speech there. It would be like "The others seems to comment that he flattered himself into taking care of his sister" or "He flattered himself into taking care of his sister, the others seemed to comment."
Am I right?


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Let's think of 妹想い. 
This is a noun, so the literal translation is "his-sister-thinker," which means he always thinks of his sister, and takes care of his sister always, right?

The original sentence is:
He thought/judged/decided himself as the "his-sister-thinker" and others also seemed to think/judge/decide him as the "his-sister-thinker."


----------



## JapanForever

Hmm. That sounds clearer there. But I wonder about 自負する there. Isnt it "to pretend to be self-confident about something" In this case, isnt the sentence rather "He was self-confident into taking care of his sister and the others described him this way"?


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

自負する has basically two meanings.

自負する（自信がある）　be self-confident
自負する（誇りに思う）　take pride in

I don't think there is a meaning of "pretending" in it.


The meaning,"Pretending," comes from the latter half of the sentence, it comes from the word, うわべだけは(superficially).


----------



## JapanForever

I wanted to mean "pretending" by "taking pride in".
So the others described him self-confident about taking care of his sister?


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

JapanForever said:


> I wanted to mean "pretending" by "taking pride in".



I don't understand this, but this in not "English Only" so, no comment.




JapanForever said:


> So the others described him self-confident about taking care of his sister?


NO. The red letter part is redundant.
The others described him "being taking care of his sister" but they might not have thought the statement was the truth.

The difference between your interpretation and mine might be close.
But I think it's quite different.


----------



## JapanForever

So 自負する isnt an important part there? Why is it redundant there? I thought it meant "taking pride in"?


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

No.
I was talking about only the latter half of the sentence.


妹想いであると彼は自負し、他の者もうわべでは彼をそう評した.


Your interpretation was:
『妹想いである』と彼は自負し、他の者もうわべでは彼を『妹想いであると自負している』と評した.   

My interpretation was:
『妹想いである』と彼は自負し、他の者もうわべでは彼を『妹想いである』と評した.

Please compare these two Japanese sentences for ten times, then I think you will understand.


The blue 自負し has its meaning.
The red 自負している is redundant.


----------

